# Our esteemed Mod cwwozniak (Chuck) married?



## RT

Yup folks, with his permission to say so - I say to you Chuck got married.... 

So subtle was his announcement he buried it as an aside remark in one of the games threads.
Swear it 'twas but a comment that could have been easily missed...
But Chuck has been an online friend for years here...

So please join me in wishing our good friend a happy union with Mary, surely a great union of heart, soul and mind!

 🍾


----------



## valis

Congrats Chuck! Enjoy!


----------



## RT

I'll say this too, that Mark caught it and responed with something like "You damn fool"


----------



## Cookiegal

Hmmm....not so esteemed since he didn't even share the news with us. I supposed he'll expect some time off now. 

Seriously, congratulations Chuck!


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> not so esteemed since he didn't even share the news with us


Hey, he was subtle about it and I asked him if I could share the news.
He said maybe I could, if I wanted to and went ahead.
And I'm not disclosing any other info other than I've been given permission to.

However I did urge Chuck to post it publicly himself, he almost nearly - but not quite hardly went for it, but I beat him to it


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you, Randy, for the post, and thank you to everyone else for the congratulations and well wishes.

My new wife's name is Mary. We met through Match.com in November 2020. We became a couple in January 2021 and engaged in September 2021. We had a courthouse wedding last Friday. We are planning an outdoor celebration party/picnic in June or July. She lives about six miles away and I am getting my house ready to sell and move in with her.

We are both pretty low key about these kinds of things. We went to a Chinese restaurant after the ceremony. Here is a picture of Mary, me, Mary's daughter-in-law, and one of Mary's daughters.
.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a great picture and you make a handsome couple.


----------



## PeterOz

Cookiegal said:


> That's a great picture and you make a handsome couple.


So true
congratulations


RT said:


> Mark caught it and responed with something like "You damn fool"


I don't know Chuck well enough to say this


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, Chuck, you went and done it this time! ;-)

All the best, my friend!


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I'll say this too, that Mark caught it and responed with something like "You damn fool"


Thanks for outting me, buddy! ;-) But, if need be, I'd say it again! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

🥰 🥂 Congratulations.


----------



## Johnny b

Congratulations to the newly weds


----------



## crjdriver

Congrats


----------



## SpywareDr

Congratulations Chuck and Mary! Wishing you both a long and happy life with the one you love.


----------



## managed

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary 👩‍❤️‍👨 You all make a nice looking family.


----------



## TechGuy

Congratulations to you and Mary! 😍


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you everyone for the good wishes. I am back at my house and will be going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## LauraMJ

Congratulations!!


----------



## HOBOcs

Way to go Chuck....Congratulations


----------



## Macboatmaster

Chuck
Many congrats
My best wishes for health and happiness to you both
Sorry I am late posting been offline for four days


----------



## plodr

Congrats Chuck and Mary! Many happy years together.

I never read this section but I caught latest posts in the games section.


----------



## eddie5659

Not been in this part of the forum for ages, and then read that there was another wedding lol

Congratulations Chuck!!!


----------



## cwwozniak

eddie5659 said:


> Congratulations Chuck!!!


Thank you, All!


----------

